# Florida shut down



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I just got off the phone with the fishing camp where I usually tent camp. Shut down. 
They have a meeting tomorrow morning with the county to determine whether to shut the launch ramps. 
He says don’t come. I said I’m going regardless. I have all the supplies I need for weeks in my tent. 
Any states down south want my business?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Our next door neighbor headed to Florida this Thursday on his annual Spring fishing trip. Spoke to him about a half hour ago and he said his usual contact said “come on down”.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Lewzer said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with the fishing camp where I usually tent camp. Shut down.
> They have a meeting tomorrow morning with the county to determine whether to shut the launch ramps.
> He says don’t come. I said I’m going regardless. I have all the supplies I need for weeks in my tent.
> Any states down south want my business?


I'm sure this isn't far enough south but as of yesterday morning West Virginia was the only state that did not report a Covid-19 case. That may well have changed by now though.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m checking state parks. Right now they are open but none with vacancy in my usual area. Vero Beach area. Inland 25 miles to Blue Cypress lake. Center of the best Florida bass fishing hands down.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Just got back from our annual crappie fishing trip to Okeechobee. Fishing heaven down there.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

kycreek said:


> Just got back from our annual crappie fishing trip to Okeechobee. Fishing heaven down there.


Me too lol got back the 5th we stayed in Buckhead for 2 weeks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

stormfront said:


> I'm sure this isn't far enough south but as of yesterday morning West Virginia was the only state that did not report a Covid-19 case. That may well have changed by now though.


Saw this posted earlier.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The map shows that States with lesser population densities have not been infected yet.
Makes sense to me.
Been thinking about moving to Montana any way.....


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

As of Friday evening per ABC News: 

There is now only one state in the U.S. without a coronavirus case.

Montana announced its first four presumptive cases on Friday evening, meaning the only state not to announce one is West Virginia. The four cases include one man in his 40s, two men in their 50s and one woman in her 50s.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Me too lol got back the 5th we stayed in Buckhead for 2 weeks


That's where I was at. My uncle had a place down there. Sold it the week I was there. Sadly...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I was headed to FL this morning until talking to my daughter last night and the bs going on here. Don’t want to get caught too far from home when the “government experts” decide to close the highways. There is no logic in some of their decisions and appears to be a game of manipulation on their part. So I’ll stay here and fish for a week. Head down there after this **** blows over.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass fishing is on fire down here. Leaving in a few moments for another fantastic day. I-4 is empty. The normally busy streets empty. The look of relief when we go into a restaurant is scary. We been leaving some real nice tips for the waiteresses. Had a 50+ bass day Friday with 4 over 5lb. And about 25-30 bass yesterday in about 5 hours.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Great catch!! Lewzer you guy's need to SMILE,those are some very IMPRESSIVE number's.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I was all set to fly into Ft Lauderdale then drive down to Islamorada to fish out of Bud&Mary's. Was on the phone with the marina on Thursday and they said Charters were still operating, Lazy Day's restaurant still open, no virus cases, come on down. Woke up Friday to start packing my bags when the wife comes in and said they're closing Floriday Keys. &^%$$&%$#@!!!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We had another 25+ bass day yesterday. Heading out for another one in a few minutes. places are shutting down here in Florida. Here’s a pic of I-4 yesterday. Empty. Never seen Florida traffic so non-existent.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A few more pics.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

It look's like a after mat of a hurricane evacuation.It's the same up here,hopefully it all work's and get back to a somewhat "normal" life.Keep up the good fishing and don't forget to give us up here a little smile in them pic's. LOL


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with the fishing camp where I usually tent camp. Shut down.
> They have a meeting tomorrow morning with the county to determine whether to shut the launch ramps.
> He says don’t come. I said I’m going regardless. I have all the supplies I need for weeks in my tent.
> Any states down south want my business?


So far, the Outer Banks are all we have closed. All lakes including municipal ones are open and fish are biting. So come to NC. Heck I will go with ya..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I’m back in Ohio now. We put 125-150 bass in the boat over 4 days and lost probably double that. All in all a great trip with minimal people to deal with. The salt water fishing off of Tarpon Springs wasn’t too shabby either. I wanted to spend three more days over at Stick Marsh/Farm 13 but I had no place to camp. 
On the bright side with gas so cheap and me taking most of my food with me my cost for the week of fishing was less than $350.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad you got back safe and had a good time. You didn't miss anything at Stick Marsh. A couple of months earlier though and you could have caught some of the biggest crappies you'll ever see out there though.


----------

